# Ocala?!



## nicole evelyn (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello, Im Nicole from Sarasota FL, moving to Ocala to go to school for equine studies and barn management! Can't wait to be in that serious horse country

8)


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey nj is serious horse country I'm offended. *pouts* lol


----------



## nicole evelyn (Dec 26, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> Hey nj is serious horse country I'm offended. *pouts* lol




I'd be glad to move to anywhere that qualifies as "horse country"  

You guys know what im talking about !!

NJ does get real cold I bet, ill stay in the horse country right here in the sunny south!:lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  sounds like you have a busy and exciting time ahead of you. Good luck in your studies.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

nicole evelyn said:


> I'd be glad to move to anywhere that qualifies as "horse country"
> 
> You guys know what im talking about !!
> 
> NJ does get real cold I bet, ill stay in the horse country right here in the sunny south!:lol:


Yes it does get cold. But the cold doesn't bother me. I'm hot blooded. Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting


----------

